
First Contact to Offer – Atomic's Developer Interview Process - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/05/13/developer-interview-process/#.VVNihPIfIcQ.hackernews
======
pinewurst
I'm noticing an increasing number of employers wanting to do reference checks
very early in the process, some even before any interview. As I don't wish to
impose on my references more than I absolutely have to, I tend to exclude
these employers from my consideration.

